# STEROIDS FORUM > PCT (POST CYCLE THERAPY) >  PCT for TBol cycle? Nolva or Clomid?

## DwinsChamps

What's the proper pct for an 8-week tbol only cycle at 50 mg everyday? Do you recommend nolva or clomid, and what is the proper amount to be taken for either? Thanks

----------


## Papi93

> What's the proper pct for an 8-week tbol only cycle at 50 mg everyday? Do you recommend nolva or clomid, and what is the proper amount to be taken for either? Thanks


4 weeks of Clomid at 100mg ED and Nolva at 20mg ED. You can go past 4 weeks if you feel your natural test levels haven't fully recovered.

----------


## goose

You only need nolva at 20mg ED,no need for clomid as Tbol is light.

goose4..

----------


## tallyjuice

no clomid??? I feel kinda shut down after 5 weeks right now. Are you positive??

----------


## Jayhawk21

First of all, why are you doing T-Bol for eight weeks? Did you actually see any gains after week 5? I haven't read of this occuring yet. I'm trying to figure out how many weeks to keep going 4, 5, or 6.

----------


## tallyjuice

exactly! I'm on end of week five right now and NO MORE GAINS. Great compound though for short cycles.

----------


## Papi93

> no clomid??? I feel kinda shut down after 5 weeks right now. Are you positive??


I wouldn't. If you doubt me, ask Mudman or Bryan2. A lot of members underestimate the importance of proper PCT. Better safe than sorry.

----------


## powerliftmike

> You only need nolva at 20mg ED,no need for clomid as Tbol is light.
> 
> goose4..


Yes. Nolvadex in the 20-40mg/dy range. Clomid isnt necessary and some say counter-productive (weak estrogenic actions at the pituitary).

----------


## DwinsChamps

> First of all, why are you doing T-Bol for eight weeks? Did you actually see any gains after week 5? I haven't read of this occuring yet. I'm trying to figure out how many weeks to keep going 4, 5, or 6.



Good question. To be honest, I made this post before I had learned that many OT users have had little or no gains past 5 weeks. Personally, I haven't cycled OT, so I'm in the dark as to when gains will subside. Still, though, there are as many or more arguments saying OT is the shit/they'd run at 8+ weeks in their next cycle.

----------


## Duckmanfoochew

What kind of results did you get off the OTbol only cycle??

----------


## Testostack

> You only need nolva at 20mg ED,*no need for clomid* as Tbol is light.
> 
> goose4..


Hi! :Wink: 
Are you really sure about that? because i really don't want to take clomid (eyes/mood sides)
But if you are, i'm really glad to read that! :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Scrad

just finished a tbol only cycle (14 days at 50mg, then 17 days at 100mg) and my guy said I didn't need a pct....reading this and based on how I feel right now I disagree, I think I should have gotten a pct, my question is....how late after the cycle is it still safe/effective to begin a nolvadex pct??? I took my last dose on Thursday and it is now the following Tuesday....is it too late to start pct and I'm ****ed or is there still time for me

----------

